# Cordless Vacuums



## Ware

Does anyone have any recommendations for a cordless vacuum for use on a mix of hard floors (tile and wood) and carpet? I'm not necessarily looking for a replacement for the corded upright vacuum - just something to clean up the localized messes left by my wife and 3yo daughter... and maybe me occasionally tracking some grass clippings or something in. 

I've looked at the Dyson®[/sup] and Shark[sup]® offerings, but wondering if there are better options. I don't mind paying for performance, but dang, they can get expensive.


----------



## g-man

We use this for quick jobs like that. 
https://www.amazon.com/Hoover-Cordless-Vacuum-Cleaner-BH50010/dp/B001PB8EJ2/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1513830553&sr=8-3&keywords=Hoover-Linx-Cordless-Stick-Vacuum

I think we got it at costco when it was on sale for like $75-80
https://www.costco.com/Hoover-Linx-Cordless-Stick-Vacuum.product.100286190.html


----------



## Mightyquinn

We bought a Dyson V6 Absolute last year after we installed wood floors in the kitchen and dining room. I really like it so far as it's always on the charger and ready to go at a moments notice. My only 2 complaints about it are that you basically have to remove the whole dust bin in order to empty it as the debris gets lodged in there, to me it's a very minor complaint as it's fairly easy to remove and reinstall. The other thing is that it really only seems to work well on the "MAX" setting and you only get about 5 minutes of use out of it on that setting, but I can usually get what I need done and have never had it cut out on me. We use it mainly on hard surfaces but occasionally use it on carpet and it seems to do a great job. I will say that I am a Dyson fan boy and have been using there vacuums since 2004. They are very pricey but you get what you pay for from my experience :thumbup:

One more thing, I know the Dyson V8's are suppose to last longer (have a longer battery life) than the V6's if that is an issue.


----------



## Ware

Thanks for the analysis MQ. I feel like they almost offer too many options. For instance, I was looking at the V6 lineup, but was having trouble understanding what the real differences are and why the prices vary wildly from $190-$500. I get that some come with 2 different heads, but don't understand the difference between say the V6 Absolute and V6 Fluffy Pro.








The v6/7/8 is easier to understand - as it looks like it's mostly a matter of runtime and suction power.


----------



## dfw_pilot

This may be a good option. Just be careful when she goes from suck to blow.










Honestly though, I hope you find a solution; we need one too. They are all really nice, but the prices are just so high.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Ware said:


> Thanks for the analysis MQ. I feel like they almost offer too many options. For instance, I was looking at the V6 lineup, but was having trouble understanding what the real differences are and why the prices vary wildly from $190-$500. I get that some come with 2 different heads, but don't understand the difference between say the V6 Absolute and V6 Fluffy Pro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The v6/7/8 is easier to understand - as it looks like it's mostly a matter of runtime and suction power.


All the Dyson V6's have the same motor and bin size, from my experience with Dyson is that the more expensive models tend to have more attachments that come with them, so I would look into which attachments you really want/need and then go from there, the cheaper models usually have less attachments but the same performance.


----------



## Ware

Okay, I went with the Dyson V7 Motorhead for $299. It seemed like the best balance of price and runtime among Dyson's 12 cordless models. I'm not super stoked about the color, but it is what it is. I think it will be nice having this around for quick cleanups. :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot

Nice!


----------



## Mightyquinn

Nice selection Ware! What are the advantages of the V7 over the V6?


----------



## J_nick

Mightyquinn said:


> Nice selection Ware! What are the advantages of the V7 over the V6?


Don't let him lie to you. The truth is it came in his favorite color.


----------



## Ware

Mightyquinn said:


> Nice selection Ware! What are the advantages of the V7 over the V6?


Thanks! On paper, 50% more runtime and a slightly larger bin.


----------



## Ware

J_nick said:


> Don't let him lie to you. The truth is it came in his favorite color.


My favorite color at the moment is PRG green.


----------



## ABC123

Looking for one to possibly use on about 1800sq ft of 50/50 carpet/wood. Is there any worries to use one of these as a primary vacuum?

I realize some of these only have about a 20min run time using the power head and 60min on only suction.

How long do you believe it takes to re-charge?

Wife really likes purple so I'm open to any suggestions.

This is the one that's peaking my interests right now. https://www.dyson.com/sticks/dyson-cyclone-v10-animal.html


----------



## ABC123

Returning customers have a 20% off but exclusions apply.

- The 20% owner's rewards currently excludes 3 items, V10 and DP04 and TP04 purifier -

$640 with tax/free shipped is a bit much, 10 attachments W/bag. Trying to find a discount code but coming up short.


----------



## Ware

Ware said:


> Okay, I went with the Dyson V7 Motorhead for $299. It seemed like the best balance of price and runtime among Dyson's 12 cordless models. I'm not super stoked about the color, but it is what it is. I think it will be nice having this around for quick cleanups. :thumbup:


Update - we absolutely love this thing and don't know how we lived without it, but after 3 years the battery no longer holds a charge. By no longer holds a charge, I mean it will only run about 10 seconds after being on the charger all night. :|

The OEM replacement battery from Dyson is almost $100 :shock: , but I was able to order a Chinese aftermarket battery (and filter) from Amazon for about $37. Also worth noting is it supposedly has a 4000 mAh rating - compared to the 2100 mAh rating on the OEM battery. I'm hoping it breathes some new life into this cordless vacuum.


----------



## Backyardigans

I'm not a huge fan of Dyson, but many claims it is a well build vacuum. One thing I don't like is how you have to keep holding the trigger button for it to turn on. We also have a Yorkie dog that is always make a mess while eating. So all the dog food get scattered from place to place. Also I found that the dyson doesn't do a good job on grabbing the dog pellets or larger items on the floor like cereal. We been using a cordless Shark for 3 years now and the battery holds up. Battery warranty is good for 2 years and vacuum for 5 years. Battery still hold a good charge and can easily do 40 minutes on low setting. There are several settings you can choose from (hardwood-carpet, low-high suction) also a turbo boost mode all with a touch of a button. It also claims that any hair will not get build up into the brush as well. Here is a more updated version of mines which I got at Kohl's for a great price. They usually offer a sale plus a 50 dollar cash card from Kohl's which is great. Here is a photo and link below if your interested. You can also visit the Shark vacuum website for better understanding and video clips to see how it works. FYI for the price I can buy two for the price of one dyson 

Shark Vertex DuoClean PowerFins Lightweight Cordless Stick Vacuum (IZ462H)


https://m.kohls.com/product/prd-4537431/shark-vertex-duoclean-powerfins-lightweight-cordless-stick-vacuum-iz462h.jsp


----------



## mowww

+1 for the shark. We have a shark ion duo clean or something like that and it has been a great vac for 3+ years. Our dog is a moderate-heavy shedder and it does a good job cleaning up after him. My wife's hair definitely gets wound up in the brush but I have not found a vac where that does not occur. For 75% of our vacuuming, the shark comes out and the Miele canister stays in the closet although I love them both.


----------



## Thejarrod

We bought this shark ion in June 2018. I wouldn't buy it again for our current situation. When new, it worked pretty well. But over time it began to clog more commonly and it just didn't hold up as well as I expected. We stopped using it and went back to using corded dyson. It just has WAY more power. So much so that it's worth the extra hassle vs cordless. ...keep in mind, we have 4 little boys so there is serious dirt in our house. For lighter use, I can see how cordless options are useful.

Shark DuoClean Cordless Ultra-Light Vacuum IONFlex, IF201, Green https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B074F2YGBC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glc_fabc_MWzcGb4TVNPCQ?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## ionicatoms

Late last night I was browsing Home Depot and saw they had a sale ending: Dyson V8 for $239. It was the lowest end model, but still $110 off the normal price. Bought it for my mother (because it is fairly light weight) and hoping she likes it. I think cordless is going to be a real pleasure for her.


----------



## Jacks_Designs

Ware said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for a cordless vacuum for use on a mix of hard floors (tile and wood) and carpet? I'm not necessarily looking for a replacement for the corded upright vacuum - just something to clean up the localized messes left by my wife and 3yo daughter... and maybe me occasionally tracking some grass clippings or something in.
> 
> I've looked at the Dyson®[/sup] and Shark[sup]® offerings, but wondering if there are better options. I don't mind paying for performance, but dang, they can get expensive.


I'm not a huge fan of cordless vacuums but I would only recommend a Miele.

https://www.mieleusa.com/e/cordless-stick-vacuum-cleaners-1268048-c

The canister Miele are top notch and will last you 15-20 years. 
https://www.mieleusa.com/e/canister-vacuum-cleaners-1016468-c


----------



## White94RX

ionicatoms said:


> Late last night I was browsing Home Depot and saw they had a sale ending: Dyson V8 for $239. It was the lowest end model, but still $110 off the normal price. Bought it for my mother (because it is fairly light weight) and hoping she likes it. I think cordless is going to be a real pleasure for her.


We also bought a Dyson V8 and my wife is super happy with it. The V6 is relegated to basement duty, and the V8 handles the main floor. I think we paid either $250 or $300 from Bed Bath and Beyond, but then of course got 20% off of that, and then another $50 rebate that goes to our BBB rewards and can be used towards anything in the store.


----------



## Deltahedge

We've got the DysonV7 and love it. We have a large corded Dyson vacuum that we hardly ever use anymore, because the V7 gets the job done.

Our battery stopped working after about 2 years, but like Ware, I found a cheap replacement battery on Amazon and was up and running after that.


----------



## RichM

Good choice. I just got a V7 a few weeks ago. I've found that with the cordless vacuum I use it several times a week for a minute or two here and there since it's easy to use. With the corded upright it always felt like this big chore to vacuum the house dragging this cord around and moving it from outlet to outlet.


----------



## ionicatoms

I showed my father the cordless Dyson. He said, "I'll probably never use that."

lol &#128514;


----------



## Ware

RichM said:


> Good choice. I just got a V7 a few weeks ago. I've found that with the cordless vacuum I use it several times a week for a minute or two here and there since it's easy to use. With the corded upright it always felt like this big chore to vacuum the house dragging this cord around and moving it from outlet to outlet.


+1, with 2 small children we find ourselves using ours every single day.


----------



## SodFace

Just bought recently and will be returning soon "Bissell PowerSwift Ion XRT 16V Cordless Stick and Hand Vacuum" from Costco. Awful. I know it was only $170 CAD but the thing is useless as far as suction.

$500 for the lowest end Dyson is a tough pill to swallow when we have a central vac and Roomba. We want a little stick vac instead of sweeping or getting out the vac hose to clean up crumbled crackers etc.


----------



## Deltahedge

I would guess we use our V7 at least twice a day. Our 3 boys make the biggest mess when they eat. After they're done with a meal, they take their plates to the sink to rinse them off and then one of them vacuums around the table.


----------



## The_Beast

I have a shark P80, works great. Plus you can take the vacuum head off and hold in your non-dominate hand while using the broom. Super light weight doing it this way. Plus it has a floor and carpet bottom, super easy to switch between the two modes.


----------



## Bean4Me

Another Dyson household here. 2 uprights and a V11 from Costco. Little kids = non-stop vacuuming up after them.


----------

